# Update and a couple of questions



## MuggyWeather (Feb 14, 2022)

Thought I give an update of my late start outdoor pot grow in Australia.

They all seem to be growing slower than I expected, based on my last grow 35 years ago, but they were up against it from the start with extreme heat waves in the Australian summer. There has been some cooler weather lately which has helped.

Last week I gave them all some Cal/Mag which made them look a lot better.

Questions - We have another short heat wave coming in the next few days, so I was wondering what you guys suggest.ove the pots into the shade during the hottest part of the day?

Any suggestions of what you can see would be great.

Thanks in advance legends.

Soil is a general potting mix with 25% perlite, approx 5% vermacille.

The first 6 photos all seem to be going ok, but the rest just don't seem to be taking. Maybe the heat got them early, but they all would have suffered a bit from that.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 14, 2022)

How hot are we talking Yes if too hot shade is fine


----------



## MuggyWeather (Feb 15, 2022)

Anywhere between 29 to 35 degrees Celsius which is between 86 to 95 F in the US.

Sounds like shady days for a while.Thanks Champion


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 15, 2022)

bring on the heat!

cannabis loves heat

your plants will look droopy when the heat is on but don’t worry , they will perk up overnight and then do it again the next day

if they get to droopy , yeah , set them in the shade for awhile , and when they perk up , back in the sun!

it is a tough plant and very difficult to kill , but if there is a way to kill a cannabis plant , I have done it several times

cheers mate!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 15, 2022)

MuggyWeather said:


> Anywhere between 29 to 35 degrees Celsius which is between 86 to 95 F in the US.
> 
> Sounds like shady days for a while.Thanks Champion


Those temps should be fine , but I agree if they look all battered shade it be, make sure the soil does not dry up too much between watering's with those temps


----------



## pute (Feb 15, 2022)

Why do you have both perlite and vermiculite in your soil.  One retains and one drains moisture...IMO loose the vermiculite.


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 15, 2022)

pute said:


> Why do you have both perlite and vermiculite in your soil.  One retains and one drains moisture...IMO loose the vermiculite.


Depends on how dry the environment is. I always pictured Australia as being hot and dry as a popcorn fart.


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 15, 2022)

pute said:


> Why do you have both perlite and vermiculite in your soil.  One retains and one drains moisture...IMO loose the vermiculite.




quit asking so many damn complicated questions , please.


----------



## pute (Feb 15, 2022)

Sorry, didn't mean to confuse you....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 15, 2022)

How can you lift an elephant with one hand?


----------



## spunom (Feb 15, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> How can you lift an elephant with one hand?


Elephants don't have hands.


----------



## MuggyWeather (Feb 15, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> bring on the heat!
> 
> cannabis loves heat
> 
> ...





pute said:


> Why do you have both perlite and vermiculite in your soil.  One retains and one drains moisture...IMO loose the vermiculite.


There is probably


----------



## MuggyWeather (Feb 15, 2022)

The vermiculite is there in case I'm out and it gets really hot.
Depends where you are in Australia and what time of year it is to whether it's dry or wet.
So far this year where I am it's really hot and humid mostly.

Bring on the heat and hopefully get some good growth before the seasons change. March here is usually pretty hot too.
Cheers Legends


----------



## pute (Feb 15, 2022)

Ok Muggy, if it works for you.  You know your grow and weather conditions much better that I do.  They kind of work against each other though....IMO


----------



## MuggyWeather (Feb 15, 2022)

I agree they do work against each other Pute. I did a fair bit of reading up on how I might safeguard against a really hot snap wwhile I'm away, and it seemed to be the best safeguard I could find.

I guess I'll find out.

I'll do an update later.


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 15, 2022)

pute said:


> Ok Muggy, if it works for you.  You know your grow and weather conditions much better that I do.  They kind of work against each other though....IMO



 maybe , maybe not

we used a lot of perlite mixed with vermiculite in the greenhouse at Horticulture school to grow our plants…..worked great…


----------



## pute (Feb 15, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> maybe , maybe not
> 
> we used a lot of perlite mixed with vermiculite in the greenhouse at Horticulture school to grow our plants…..worked great…


First I have heard of it.   Big you are the master and I bow down to all you rods pins and bionic body parts.


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 15, 2022)

pute said:


> First I have heard of it.   Big you are the master and I bow down to all you rods pins and bionic body parts.





oh no , with all due respect I bow to you as one of the Elders around here , you got me beat by a couple of years

honor to all of the Elders on board here

i wonder how many of us are 70 and older?


on slow mornings I can attach a battery and jumper cables to my morning coffee

9 year anniversary this month


----------



## MuggyWeather (Feb 16, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> bring on the heat!
> 
> cannabis loves heat
> 
> ...


Heybigsir,

Do you think a little bit more Cal/Mag for this baby?

Your wisdom is appreciated.

Cheers,


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 16, 2022)

MuggyWeather said:


> Heybigsir,
> 
> Do you think a little bit more Cal/Mag for this baby?
> 
> ...




no


----------



## MuggyWeather (Feb 17, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> no


Thanks


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 17, 2022)

MuggyWeather said:


> Thanks



you are welcome mate

keep nursing them along and you should be ok

so when are they going outdoors full time and will you keep them in pots or plant them in the ground?


----------



## MuggyWeather (Feb 17, 2022)

*They will have to stay in pots to make the most of the available light as days start to shorten in Oz. I'll have to move them around a bit.

Thanks for the encouragement*


----------



## MuggyWeather (Feb 17, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> you are welcome mate
> 
> keep nursing them along and you should be ok
> 
> so when are they going outdoors full time and will you keep them in pots or plant them in the ground?


What it is like here today


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 18, 2022)




----------



## joeb631 (Feb 18, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Depends on how dry the environment is. I always pictured Australia as being hot and dry as a popcorn fart.


yes and many things that will kill you ...


----------



## MuggyWeather (Feb 18, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> yes and many things that will kill you ...


Plenty of things mate


----------



## Airbone (Feb 18, 2022)

Guess everything is bigger in Texas.even the temps!


----------



## MuggyWeather (Feb 19, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 288475


That's a bit chilly


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 19, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 19, 2022)

Yep. It Texas it can be fking freezing one day and hot as hell the next day. Drives my plants crazy. Might say too they can get a bit confused.


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 19, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


>


Good Morning Gents.
I am up on politics and don't want to seem dumber than I am ,but we are Brothers and are supposed to overlook our short comings and help not laugh at each other . With that said for the life of me I don't recognize who this politician is ....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 19, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> Good Morning Gents.
> I am up on politics and don't want to seem dumber than I am ,but we are Brothers and are supposed to overlook our short comings and help not laugh at each other . With that said for the life of me I don't recognize who this politician is ....


But She is Not from Australia ..................................... And I would never compare a Magnificent Beast to her anyway. Way does Arkansas come to my mind?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 19, 2022)

And remember all people no matter their Gender are Welcome here.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 19, 2022)




----------



## joeb631 (Feb 19, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> And remember all people no matter their Gender are Welcome here.
> View attachment 288557


Im screwed...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 19, 2022)

Had a friend at the hospital send me yours


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 19, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Had a friend at the hospital send me yours
> View attachment 288573


Kinda too early in the morning for that ....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 19, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> Kinda too early in the morning for that ....


I forgot You have become very good at passing extremely large objects LOL


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 19, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I forgot You have become very good at passing extremely large objects LOL


no Im good at inserting my large object, you must be confusing me for another member.
Also ,curious if you " collect " these kinds of photo lol?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 19, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> no Im good at inserting my large object, you must be confusing me for another member.
> Also ,curious if you " collect " these kinds of photo lol?


Private stock, use to be around a lot of hospital workers late at night


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 19, 2022)

MuggyWeather said:


> I agree they do work against each other Pute. I did a fair bit of reading up on how I might safeguard against a really hot snap wwhile I'm away, and it seemed to be the best safeguard I could find.
> 
> I guess I'll find out.
> 
> I'll do an update later.


I would have some V.B. and think about it ..


----------



## MuggyWeather (Feb 23, 2022)

MuggyWeather said:


> *They will have to stay in pots to make the most of the available light as days start to shorten in Oz. I'll have to move them around a bit.
> 
> Thanks for the encouragement*


Hey Buddy,

I had to go away for a few days, and left the Mrs to handle the plants. It was pretty hot while I was away, and I think she's over watered.

Normally that wouldn't be a problem and I would just leave them in the sun to dry out a bit. Problem is, that we now have 3 or 4 days of torrential rain.

I've put them on a nice airy verandah with a fan gently on them. There is a fair amount of natural light, but because it's over and raining, it's not that light.

Any other suggestions?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## MuggyWeather (Feb 23, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Yep. It Texas it can be fking freezing one day and hot as **** the next day. Drives my plants crazy. Might say too they can get a bit confused.


I get it. Pouring rain here for the next 3 days. Worst thing is, I was away for for 4 days and the Mrs has overeaters in the heat. I've put them on a nice airy verandah with a fan on them. Hope it works.l


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 23, 2022)

MuggyWeather said:


> Hey Buddy,
> 
> I had to go away for a few days, and left the Mrs to handle the plants. It was pretty hot while I was away, and I think she's over watered.
> 
> ...


Me thinks you are doing what is best me thinks ,
Go easy on your Mrs mate thats one of the things that  just saying ...can kill you too in Australia.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 23, 2022)

MuggyWeather said:


> I get it. Pouring rain here for the next 3 days. Worst thing is, I was away for for 4 days and the Mrs has overeaters in the heat. I've put them on a nice airy verandah with a fan on them. Hope it works.l


Keep them dry and out of the rain they will most likely be all wilted and look bad
They should be fine but let the soil dry a few days and water when they need it again.


----------



## MuggyWeather (Feb 23, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> Me thinks you are doing what is best me thinks ,
> Go easy on your Mrs mate thats one of the things that  just saying ...can kill you too in Australia.


I think I did go easy on her. She thinks I didn't, so I already dead lol


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 23, 2022)

Its a weed you really have to screw up to kill them, but it can be done.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 23, 2022)

Can you post a pic? quick one


----------



## MuggyWeather (Feb 23, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Keep them dry and out of the rain they will most likely be all wilted and look bad
> They should be fine but let the soil dry a few days and water when they need it again.


Thanks mate.
They don't look too bad yet. A couple could go some notes, but I can't because they already wet. Oh well. I'll have wait.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 23, 2022)

MuggyWeather said:


> I think I did go easy on her. She thinks I didn't, so I already dead lol


Ya need to treat ya Lady with soft mitts and tell her ya love her and she is more important than the plants
Hey  we all have lied at one time or another


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 23, 2022)

MuggyWeather said:


> Thanks mate.
> They don't look too bad yet. A couple could go some notes, but I can't because they already wet. Oh well. I'll have wait.


As long as they are not sitting in a soupy wet mud they will be fine
Keep the fan on moving across the plants but not too close , the wind can actually hurt them


----------



## MuggyWeather (Feb 23, 2022)

Here you go


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 23, 2022)

MuggyWeather said:


> I think I did go easy on her. She thinks I didn't, so I already dead lol


My Father (RIP) favorite saying was " Never pass up a good opportunity  to shut your mouth " it works well in life and  with wives...


----------



## MuggyWeather (Feb 23, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> My Father (RIP) favorite saying was " Never pass up a good opportunity  to shut your mouth " it works well in life and  with wives...


I said **** all. I just tried to show her for next time. I was also only an hour from home when she did it. No problem except for the 3 days of rain straight after she did it.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 23, 2022)

MuggyWeather said:


> Here you go


They are fine


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 23, 2022)

Now you have to make her diner , your plants are fine not even wilty at all


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 23, 2022)

I leave my outdoor deck plants out in rain unless it is a monsoon then I will cover them if possible
The rain won't hurt them unless it is very heavy non stop downpour


----------



## MuggyWeather (Feb 23, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I leave my outdoor deck plants out in rain unless it is a monsoon then I will cover them if possible
> The rain won't hurt them unless it is very heavy non stop downpour


It's consistent rain at theoment. Just down the road got 400mil overnight.


----------



## MuggyWeather (Feb 24, 2022)

Anyone have an idea on what's going on with this?

Se sort of more maybe?


----------



## Bubba (Feb 24, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> Kinda too early in the morning for that ....


Hmmm. Morning beer..

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 24, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Hmmm. Morning beer..
> 
> Bubba


Only if it has been open over night , warm and someone else was drinking it LOL


----------



## MuggyWeather (Mar 1, 2022)

Well, got through the 5 days, of nearly 75 inches of rain.

I have a question.

Se of the slower growing plants are looking like the the pictures. Seem to be growing light green new leaves. Anything to worry about?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## MuggyWeather (Mar 1, 2022)

There are also a couple that seem to be a light green colour overall. I muted and gave cal/mag approx 36 hours ago.

They are light than the picture suggests.

All input greatly appreciated.


----------



## pute (Mar 1, 2022)

All good imo.  New growth is lighter.


----------



## MuggyWeather (Mar 7, 2022)

I had to go away for a few days again. They probably didn't get moved around as much by the Mrs, but they seem to have finally taken off and growing faster.

That's unless they are starting to flower.

What you wise gentleman think?


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 7, 2022)

Hard to tell but the 3rd picture looks like I can see pistols. They look healthy my friend.


----------



## MuggyWeather (Mar 7, 2022)

Thanks Weedhopper.
I think there are a few pistols appearing as well. As far as I can tell all 10 that are left are females. I dumped 2 when I got back home that were starting to grow obvious polling sacks.

I'm a bit surprised, because this was a late season test grow for me, and the seeds I used were from buds with lots of seeds.

I wasn't sure whether the person had stuffed the grow, or it was just bad seed genetics.

Because of the ratio of females to males I have, I reckon he just had no idea and stuffed the grow.

The 2 I had to dump had also had some stress issues early on, so maybe not surprising they were male or Hermie.

I'm thinking the seed genetics may not be too bad.


----------



## MuggyWeather (Mar 8, 2022)

A couple of the slower plants are developing spots on the leaves.

I'm thinking more call/mag. I don't seem to be having pest problems except for the two Kelpies having passing tastes as they walk past lol.

Your excellencies input is always appreciated.

Here is a close up of the leaves.


----------



## ness (Mar 8, 2022)

Muggyweather do you have a loop to look under your blades for Spiter mites.  Could be mites.  You could rule bugs out with a loop.  Good luck.


----------



## MuggyWeather (Mar 8, 2022)

Hey Ness,
I have something I can use to have a look underneath the leaves. I've already had a look and can't seem to see anything. 3 plaMuggynts have the issue and it doesn't seem to be spreading to the other plants.

I'll have another look in the morning.

Thanks for the input.

Muggy


----------



## ness (Mar 8, 2022)

There are so many things I have to learn.  Hope you fine out what the cause is.  Luck your way.


----------



## MuggyWeather (Mar 8, 2022)

I agree. So much to learn.
Good luck back at you!!!


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 8, 2022)

I can almost guarantee you that is mites.


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 8, 2022)

MuggyWeather said:


> A couple of the slower plants are developing spots on the leaves.
> 
> I'm thinking more call/mag. I don't seem to be having pest problems except for the two Kelpies having passing tastes as they walk past lol.
> 
> ...







yep , sure looks like spider mites

i have had real good luck knocking them down with Pyganic


good luck and keep us posted


----------



## MuggyWeather (Mar 8, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> yep , sure looks like spider mites
> 
> i have had real good luck knocking them down with Pyganic
> 
> ...


----------



## MuggyWeather (Mar 8, 2022)

Thanks for your help folks.

I moved them away from the others yesterday and have treated them with Seasol mite and aphid spray.

It's an organic spray we have here in Australia. I don't think the US has it.

Hopefully the healthy ones stay that way and this knocks the mites over.

Thanks again


----------



## MuggyWeather (Mar 15, 2022)

Hey Wise Ones,

Once again I have been away for 5 days. There was a fair bit of rain predicted, so I left the plants on an airy light verandah, although based on today it doesn't seem like there has been much Sun.

As suspected some are starting there flowering stage as a result.

I have a couple that as a result of recent stresses I think have turned Hermie.

I'm just looking for urgent confirmation as soon as possible.

Once again the advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## MuggyWeather (Mar 15, 2022)

This is picture from the top


----------

